# Adria Twin



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just collected the New van an Adria Twin from Discover Newport the old Mendip Caravans. Excellent service provided so far and a very good trade in price for my old van. 

The only problem encountered was I had ordered a Status aerial to be fitted to the van, however was told this morning that due to the roof of the van being 'ribbed' they could not fit it as it would not have been sealed. Luckily the engineer had not drilled the roof before he realised.

How have other Adria Twin owners overcome this problem, they have suggested a portable satellite system but have always managed with freeview so would prefer an aerial to be fitted.

Taff


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Welshman,

I've not installed any aerial on the roof yet as I have bad memories of accessories screwed to the roof in our old van. So therefore been putting off this bit of work desperately trying to find an alternative... which we have, we joined lovefilm and just watch DVDs! 

I'm sure other Twin owners have status aerials installed however.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*zfg g*

hi welshman.
your dealer is doing a cold turkey  the new style status can be fitted to the new x250 no problem as we and many others have them . the Adria even has a designated point if you look in the wardrobe you will see it at the back and as for leaks, well yes they do come from wales but not on our vans  .

best to get a dealer to fit as the roof is corrucated and also has about 6 internal roof supports hiden by the roof lining so unless you know where they are you will end up in a hole lot trouble- about £175 fitted. We are in the process of changing over to a kathreine dish through the same hole and as long as the sealent is applied at the correct temp and allowed to cure you shoul have no prob.

Spent this afternoon blocking the holes/vents in the floor area under the kitchen sink-pull out base slider and on left side were all the cables are, it causes a terrible draught when cold winds blow we used some bubble foil from B&Q cut to size and tapped over with caffer tap.

These vans are very good value if a little undrinsulated but thats a nother story-ENJOY 

tramp


----------



## nutsandbolts (May 22, 2007)

Hi Taff,

We also have just taken delivery of our new twin. We have had a Status ariel fitted by the dealer with no problems.

Nutsandbolts


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I also had the status 530 fitted by the Adria dealer. Unfortunately they left the metal swarf on the roof which was a pain to remove once it had gone rusty.
My main gripe with the Twin was the grill. Adria call it a grill/oven but it is not. A shame really as Smev do make a grill/oven with fitted hob that would fit in that space.


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I believed at the time that it was just too much time and trouble for them to fit it. I'll look else where to have it fitted.

Thanks again for assistance

Taff


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you live near the Severn Bridge then you could leap across and visit Eddievanbitz, I am sure that he would sort you out.


----------

